
Ask HN: Favorite music player for OSX? - thronemonkey
I have been dissatisfied with iTunes of late and am seeking a new music player. I've tried a number of them, clementine (http://code.google.com/p/clementine-player/) is my favorite so far. What are Mac users on HN using to listen to music?
======
jameswyse
Sonora is my current favourite. <http://getsonora.com/>

~~~
thronemonkey
Wow looks cool! Might give it a whirl.

------
jackhammer2022
Tomahawk from <http://toma.hk> , simply awesome. Edit: It can get songs from a
lot of sources and the interface is smooth too.

------
trunk
Cog: <http://cogx.org>

Still using this on OSX ML, works great if you just want a very simple, easy-
to-use music player.

BTW, I personally hate iTunes. :-P

------
juanipis
Cmus, <http://cmus.sourceforge.net/> It's a commandline app with last.fm
support

------
mono
Vox, "the lightweight music app" from <http://voxapp.didgeroo.com/>

~~~
larrydavid
Shame it's currently broken in Mountain Lion.

~~~
thronemonkey
Damn! Just installed ML, I was hoping to check it out :(

------
ammmir
i soft launched <http://cloudplay.fm> into beta today on HN (see [1] for the
discussion). it's what i use every day, and i'd love to convert you as a user
:)

[1] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4361448>

~~~
thronemonkey
It looks pretty slick, but really what I'm looking for is something to manage
the huge library of music files I've managed to accumulate :/ Streaming music
is exciting, but not the focus I'm looking for. Thanks for the suggestion
though!

------
trueneverland
YouTube. Not a music player but works great

------
dictvm_
ncmpcpp for the mpd-server in my local network.

------
nXqd
when it comes to unix, I use ncmpcpp + mpd :D

~~~
thronemonkey
looks interesting, a command line player might be just what the doctor
ordered.

~~~
tangue
If you're in this kind of thing you might have a look at Vitunes
<http://vitunes.org/>. Basically it's vi for music.

Personally most of the times I just dump a file in terminal using afplay. It
only uses a ridiculously small amount of ressources and that's what I'm after.

------
mdhayes
Spotify

------
danielwozniak
linux

